# New Strobe Kit



## mwilson263 (Aug 31, 2017)

My wife is so good to me.  I came home yesterday to an Amazon package.  I opened it up & it was a 2 light strobe kit - Neewer 250's w/stands & softboxes.  I know it's a pretty low end package, but I'm excited to play & learn.  For the price it's seems like a good set to learn with.

The only issue I'm having so far is the power.  Our small home studio is fairly small, and having them on the lowest power pretty much blows the image out.  I had my 6D on the highest sync speed (1/180) & iso 100.  I used was using fairly large apertures (anywhere from 4-8) so I could close it down a bit, but would like to keep DOF as blown out as I can.  I also played around with a couple ND filters - that gave me a bit of room to adjust strobe & camera settings a bit, but don't know if that's a good option.

Anybody have any tips or suggestions to help me start down a good path of learning?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2017)

First:  Your shutter speed will have NO effect on the exposure when you're the flash comprises all or most of the exposure.  You can also get ND film in various "strengths" to put over the lights and knock them down by a stop or two.


----------



## mwilson263 (Aug 31, 2017)

tirediron said:


> First:  Your shutter speed will have NO effect on the exposure when you're the flash comprises all or most of the exposure.  You can also get ND film in various "strengths" to put over the lights and knock them down by a stop or two.



I'll have to look at those - didn't realize they had filters for the lights themselves. Seems like that might be preferable to having them on the lens. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 31, 2017)

It's like a mylar film.  Rosco is one of the names to look for, as is Lee.


----------



## fmw (Sep 1, 2017)

Stop down the aperture.  Try F8 or F11.


----------



## Paul-H (Sep 1, 2017)

Or don't have the lights so close to the subject


----------

